# MUFE La Boheme



## LV2EVOLVE (Jan 28, 2012)

http://www.makeupforever.com/news/what-s-new/la-boheme.html,9,1,0,0,416

	This collection is up on the Sephora site.  Any thoughts?  I love the packaging of the palette, but the swatches I saw look kind of sheer.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2012)

the palette has such beautiful colours it i can't find any swatches anywhere!


----------



## katred (Jan 29, 2012)

I can't wait to try the new lipstick formula. Sounds like they've started to get into the semi-sheer trend as well.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jan 29, 2012)

Swatches:  [=http://www.cominica.net/2012/01/make-up-forever-la-boheme-spring-2012.html?m=1][/]


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2012)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> [=http://www.cominica.net/2012/01/make-up-forever-la-boheme-spring-2012.html?m=1][/]



 	thanks! they look sheer in the first pic but with the primer they look fantastic!! and the lipsticks look awesome too


----------



## katred (Jan 29, 2012)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> [=http://www.cominica.net/2012/01/make-up-forever-la-boheme-spring-2012.html?m=1][/]



 	Thanks! The two shades look very pretty and Spring-like. The kind of thing that you could wear every day, I think. Might have to track these down. I have trouble pulling off pastels, but those are really pretty as well, especially over primer.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2012)

katred said:


> Thanks! The two shades look very pretty and Spring-like. The kind of thing that you could wear every day, I think. Might have to track these down. I have trouble pulling off pastels, but those are really pretty as well, especially over primer.


  	i wonder if it is possible to use the shadows wet? then i bet the colour payoff will be even better still!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 29, 2012)

The blog with the swatches says not to use water but mineral spray or eye drop. I thought water is fine?


----------



## internetchick (Feb 4, 2012)

I have the palette. The shadows are on the sheer side dry, but prettier when wet.

  	http://www.cosmeticsaficionado.com/2012/02/make-up-for-ever-la-boheme-palette.html


----------



## Dominique33 (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi,


  	This eye palette is gorgeous ! The lipsticks are in the half-sheer trend, yes, there are 50 shades in 3 different textures.
  	Packagings are also amazing.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Feb 6, 2012)

I finally received my order.  Boheme is the star of the collection for me.  It's stunning on with some MAC Strobe Liquid Hydrator on the center of the lips  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Oddly enough, the liner is actually really pretty for a deep matte brown and then throw some of the Strobe Liquid Hydrator over it too.  Pretty awesome!  But, the palette isn't anything unique for sure.


----------



## xasperadastra (Feb 21, 2012)

A week ago I bought Boheme, my first Mufe lipstick.. it's a sheer nude I like a lot *___* I have to post a review of it soon!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Feb 21, 2012)

It looks lovely on you   I had to back up this lipstick because the shade is such a wearable sheer nude.


----------



## xasperadastra (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks!
  	what do you think about Folk? How would you compare it with Hibiscus?


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Feb 21, 2012)

xasperadastra said:


> thanks!
> what do you think about Folk? How would you compare it with Hibiscus?



 	Folk is sheerer and isn't as hot coral (pink/red) as Hibiscus.  It almost reminds me of a washed out Strange Potion Lipglass without the blue micro sparkle.  Even Strange Potion has the hot coral look to it when swatched. 

  	(Sorry for the chapped hands.  I've been washing my hands all day and these lipsticks are NOT part of my kit.  I had to snap the shots in a hurry.  I hope it helps.)
















  	Sorry, my camera isn't very color accurate.


----------



## Nicala (Feb 22, 2012)

The lipsticks look beautiful. Too bad they're making them LE. It'd be nice if they had a permanent semi-sheer range.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi,

  	The lipsticks LE ? I thought ( and heard by a make-up artist here ) it would be a new collection. Well, 50 shades LE ? I hope not, I will ask at Sephora's.


----------



## katred (Mar 16, 2012)

Dominique33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> The lipsticks LE ? I thought ( and heard by a make-up artist here ) it would be a new collection. Well, 50 shades LE ? I hope not, I will ask at Sephora's.



 	I think that they're introducing a large range which will be permanent, but these two shades might be limited. I'm really tempted by both the nude and the coral colours- perfect for spring!


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi,

  	La Bohème, yes it is limited edition ( the 2 lipsticks and the eyeshadow palette ), the " Rouge Intense Naturel " is permanent.
  	Thanks !


----------

